# 230v 3/4 HP reversible motor ?



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Just poking around for any possible help while this is fresh...

Is there a standard here or are all motors different?

I was troubleshooting a 230v motor that will not reverse today right before dark, no matter which way you move the toggle the motor only goes one way, here is what I remember..

red and white motor lead T5
blue motor lead T4
black motor lead T1
Switch Red T2
Switch Black T1
Yellow motor lead connected to switch Orange

Is there a standard here or are all motors different?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that info might be in the Ugly's book, mine is not handy to check.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Got a manufacturer name and model # by any chance?


----------



## MaintenanceGeek (May 18, 2010)

*Motor*



Jlarson said:


> Got a manufacturer name and model # by any chance?


 Ya, if you could provide the manufacture and the information on the name plate this would help us out even more.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Just poking around for any possible help while this is fresh...
> 
> Is there a standard here or are all motors different?
> 
> ...


I did look up my NEMA chart for this combations and it did not come out right on this one.

You should able double check the motour nameplate for wiring diagram due there are few variations on colour and numbers format.

And do you have DPDT switch there as well ??

Merci.
Marc


----------

